# Florida has THE WORST (warning rant)



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DRIVERS, BICYCLISTS - GAH! 

I'm in a right turn lane, stopped waiting to turn right & some bum on a bicycle decides he wants to play chicken with me in 5 o'clock traffic & heads straight for MY CAR... Swerves right after hitting my bumber with his tire (wtf)... Moments later a blazer comes speeding past me in a merge lane - I hold my lane cause I'm already perturbed from the bicycle stunt & almost pushes me into head on traffic... I hold back to let the block head around & HE brake checks ME over & over... Then a suv pulls out hauling a boat which the guy that cut me off nearly slams into leading me to slam on my brakes YET AGAIN.

YOU NEED AN ARMY TANK TO DRIVE SAFELY IN THIS STATE :curse:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

No freaking kidding! It almost seems like the roads here are easier to drive on when it's pouring down the rain and no one can see!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Man o Man, I'm heated... I took that dudes license plate & reported him to 911 (not that the cops here are worth a darn but made me feel better reporting him)

And I seriously couldn't agree more! Plus it's a full moon tonight so people are extra special. The thing that really urked me, is it's bike night & there are tons of bikers out. There's no reason for anyone to drive like a buffoon. Sean & I had a bike for a while that we used to ride around on & gave me a whole new respect & perspective on driving. We had one smart alec decide he'd cut his tire out in front of us while coming to a stop.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa u had a ruff day in traffic i see..where do you live? Sounds like my area


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indeed. TG it's over now - darn ppl

Fort Pierce/Stuart Area - Southern east coast


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

AHH I just moved from FL..I use to live in coconut creek..Ft.Lauderdale


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup, they drive terrible down their too... My parents use to live in pembroke pines


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

OH, that was close to where I was.. I lived in coral tree circle near butterfly world> yes very much so alot of terrible drivers, cause of all the nyers. its all they fault lol


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Me and my future wife will be getting married this April in coco beach florida(hope its nice). Anyways thanks for the heads up on the drivers and bicyclists lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats on getting married!! - Cocoa Beach is a really nice established area & secluded in comparison to Daytona & Jacksonville - it's not as 'city'. Overall I love Florida's weather, wildlife, food & scene but I just had a really bad day ppl have just gotten so rude. 

The area I live is taking shape & beginning to establish itself from 'country' to city' within the past 10 years & part of the problem is a thoughtless infrastructure... 

Don't even think about the traffic here, focus on your wifey to be, the beach & having your special moment . If you guys are around long enough, make sure you head to Ron Jon's - even if you're into surfing just to get a bumper sticker.


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

Chicago driving.
Nothing like it.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

sounds like NYC driving


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Venom said:


> Chicago driving.
> Nothing like it.


I haven't driven much less been to Chicago but I can only imagine...



Sampsons Dad said:


> sounds like NYC driving


Yup, it's 'snowbird' season as we call it here


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well in the state known for bikini thongs....i might be a bad driver to lol

hope it goes better tomorrow for you


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

HAHAHA - that was great... Thank you

The billboard crossing the state line on 95 should read drive at your own risk.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Horrible drivers in Tampa. Im an aggressive driver and I will let you know if you suck at driving. I hate when it rains here. It seems like everyone forgets how to drive and drives 20mph under the speed limit.


----------

